# Permission for metal detecting?



## Les Madeira (23 February 2017)

Hi..bit of a long shot but does anyone have a bit of farm land or land around the Leatherhead or surrounding area that I could go over with a metal detector please, I'm a responsible detectorist and adhere to the rules/regulations re the land and finds etc...many thanks for reading..Les Madeira.


----------

